# cost of tubal sugery



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi all, have to get my tubes clipped before I start ivf. My issue is that I would like to get done asap so the option of going public is out(4 month waiting list)
have rang around a few places but no where seems to do this sugery privately. Anyone know anywhere to do it? The costs involved etc thanks 

Am in the south but would be willing to travel up the north if needs be. Thanks


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

hey

did u try the independent clinic in befast, just off the lisburn road
Professor mcclure might do it there but they should be able to tell u maybe another consultant might do it there.worth trying, u can usually get private appointments pretty quick but u might need a referral but ring an see do they offer this kind of surgury before u waste 150 0n an appointment, usually they put u through to finance an they give u price so they must know who does it.

good luck


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

mmcm said:


> hey
> 
> did u try the independent clinic in befast, just off the lisburn road
> Professor mcclure might do it there but they should be able to tell u maybe another consultant might do it there.worth trying, u can usually get private appointments pretty quick but u might need a referral but ring an see do they offer this kind of surgury before u waste 150 0n an appointment, usually they put u through to finance an they give u price so they must know who does it.
> ...


Thank you do much! Just rang there, they are a bit out of my price range at 5000£ so will keep looking


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm not in Ireland but paid for my clipping privately as NHS refused to pay !!!    


Anyway, in the end I booked in with the private sector at my local NHS hospital. Everywhere else ( Bupa clinics etc) had quoted me around £4,000!   


The private sector at my NHS hospital charged me £1,400 which was and is still a lot of money but I knew I wouldn't get any cheaper! 


Try your local NHS hospital , they may have an option to go private there, get a quote   


Good luck x


----------

